# Happy Eid



## Proudy (Nov 25, 2009)

As we all know tomorrow is the Eid... the festival of Muslims like Christmas..

Many happy Eid wishes:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A very happy Eid-Ul-Adha to all our Muslim members and their families :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Proudy didn't mention they also celebrated another Eid in September. Wear your best clothes and have fun with the relatives. When will school resume?? Enjoy your break from the books!!


----------



## Proudy (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi sabl,

there are two eids... Eid-ul-azha and Eid-ulfitr...

This is Eid-ul-azha... Eid-ul-fitr was celebrated in sep..

the schools will be open again after 4 days..

Thanks werebo and sabl for the best wishes... I wished my classmates EB and Bravo boy to be with us on this occasion on the TSF


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've never even heard of this, but I hope you, and everyone else that celebrate this holiday have great times and be safe.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Happy Eid wishes to all those that celebrate it.
If EB and Bravo Boy had taken more heed of the rules they could have been here to celebrate Eid with you.


----------



## Proudy (Nov 25, 2009)

They were banned on the thread miraculous baby(although many others also participated) and EB received an infraction first by yustr and after that he got banned.. although infraction is given as a warning..

Anyway they were friendly and great people to be here..

Anyway they are enjoying more and are paying regards to all here.. nice time spent here..


----------

